# Meine Nationalität ist deutsch



## Sora's Destiny

Hola a todos.
Estoy empezando a estudiar alemán y me encuentro con una duda:
¿Cómo se dice?:
a) Meine nationalität ist Deutsche.
b) Meine nationalität ist Deutsch.

Tengo de clase que es a), pero Google no me arroja más de 8 resultados cuando lo busco literalmente.
Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Captain Lars

_Meine Nationalität ist deutsch._ Independiente de que se trata de una mujer o un hombre. _Deutsch_ es un adjetivo que modifica _Nationalität_, pero no se acuerda porque va solo.

_Meine Nationalität ist deutsch - die deutsch*e* Nationalität_


----------



## Sora's Destiny

Captain Lars said:


> _Meine Nationalität ist deutsch._ Independiente de que se trata de una mujer o un hombre. _Deutsch_ es un adjetivo que modifica _Nationalität_, pero no se acuerda porque va solo.
> 
> _Meine Nationalität ist deutsch - die deutsch*e* Nationalität_


Danke schön!


----------



## Geviert

Un nota. Es una forma literal de traducir la frase española ("mi nacionalidad es"). A veces no funciona. Generalmente la gente dice:

_Ich bin Deutsche
Ich komme aus Deutschland 
_
nunca he escuchado decir a un alemán _meine Nationalität ist deutsch._ 

klingt pompös


----------



## nievedemango

_"nunca he escuchado decir a un alemán meine Nationalität ist deutsch._"

Yo tampoco lo he oido. Y nunca lo diría yo.


Ich bin Deutsche. (mujer)
Ich bin Deutscher. (hombre)
Ich komme aus Deutschland.


----------



## Sowka

Hola  (Ahora habla la moderadora, de color verde ...) La pregunta suena como una pregunta de gramática, con dos posibilidades:




Sora's Destiny said:


> a) Meine nationalität ist Deutsche.
> b) Meine nationalität ist Deutsch.




Con estas posibilidades, la respuesta de Captain Lars es correcta:




Captain Lars said:


> _Meine Nationalität ist deutsch._ Independiente de que se trata de una mujer o un hombre. _Deutsch_ es un adjetivo que modifica _Nationalität_, pero no se acuerda porque va solo.
> 
> _Meine Nationalität ist deutsch - die deutsch*e* Nationalität_




Pero yo también concuerdo con lo que dice Geviert:



Geviert said:


> Generalmente la gente dice:
> 
> _Ich bin Deutsche
> Ich komme aus Deutschland_




Esta respuesta,  que se refiere a la frecuencia de uso, es una información muy importante que completa la respuesta de Captain Lars.


----------



## Sowka

Hola 

He pensado un poco más:



Geviert said:


> nunca he escuchado decir a un alemán _meine Nationalität ist deutsch._
> 
> klingt pompös



Sí, concuerdo, la frase sin contexto suena formal, pomposa... Pero en mi opinión se puede usar naturalmente en un contexto adecuado. Un ejemplo:

_Paul: Woher kommst du eigentlich?
Anton: Naja -- meine Nationalität ist deutsch. Aber ich habe seit meiner Kindheit in Salamanca gelebt, und so fühle ich mich viel eher als Spanier.

_El tema "Nacionalidad - Nationalität vs. Staatsangehörigkeit" (discusión en alemán) está alojado en este hilo.


----------

